# Can rabbits eat forsythia?



## bobostar (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, 

I was wondering if it is safe for rabbits to eat forsythia. We have tons of it growing wild up here in Vancouver. I'm looking for some wild plants that my bunny will have fun eating and chewing on. Her favorite thing in the world right now seems to be willow leaves but the only willows I have seen are the ones in parks and it seems wrong to just go and chop down a bunch of branches from them.

Thanks


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been looking but have not been able to find it on any list yet ....


----------



## bobostar (Apr 21, 2009)

Yea, I've checked the internet but have come up with nothing. I have read some lists that say that most deciduous plants are ok for bunnies to eat but I'm not sure I want to risk it until I know for sure....


----------



## JeffS (Apr 21, 2009)

For what it's worth, this place says they're not poison to humans http://www.poison.org/prevent/plants.asp.


----------



## bobostar (May 1, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Sabine (May 1, 2009)

My rabbits at an entire bunch I had used for decoration at Easter. I think it agreed rather well with them


----------

